# Ratliff Ferry, Jackson Ms.



## bill0830

This was by far the "WORSE" camping experience we have ever had. The campground is in bad repair, with many of the spots occupied by permanent residents. Because they are permanent residents, many of them have trash and old parts (including an old air conditioner unit) laying around. Across from our campsite in the parking lot was a RV for sell, that has been there so long that the tires are flat from being weathered and hasn't been moved in probaly over 3 years or more. The store located on site is extremely high in their prices (Diesel prices were 40 cents higher than stations a few miles away). We had 2 power outages and a water outage in 4 days. During the first power outage, my sister was told that nothing could be done, because the person that needed to fix it was "at home asleep". This was in the middle of the day and the temperature was over 90 degrees. The outlet in question did not have a circuit breaker located at the outlet, so we were unable to reset the breaker. We had to wait until someone showed up and "reset" the breaker. Mosquitos are so bad that it's impossible to go outside at night without spraying down with repellent. 

We found out after checking in that this was a big "party" place on the Pearl River, with a lot of noice and lot of drinking. If you decide to camp in or around the Ross Barnett Reservoir, stay away from this location and choose one of the many state park locations. We drove though some of them and they looked very clean and well maintained. 

This is the lowest of any rating that you will ever see me give. 1 out of 10.


----------

